# Car Alarm Emergency!!!



## ARTEMIS1759 (Nov 1, 2010)

I just bought a 1993 Chevy Full Size Blazer with a blown motor. I put a motor in from my 1994 GMC Yukon. The blazer is equipped with a Firstech alarm system but he had lost the remote. When I put the engine in the alarm went off and I cut the wire to the PA. Everything was fine untill now. I was hooking the front speakers up in the Blazer (since the guy had them connected to the rear speakers) clipped the wires running to them and wired them directly to the front speaker wires on the aftermarket stereo, I also installed (european JVC). I had installed the stereo when I put the engine in and never had a problem. Now after clipping the wires to the front speakers, the emergency flashers blinlk for around 30 seconds and then shut off. And the Blazer still will not start. I am 180 miles from home with no money to take it to a shop. I am have a certificate in auto mechanics but have never dealt with alarms. i am proficient with wiring but thois has me confused. Thanks for any answers. 
​


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ARTEMIS1759 said:


> I just bought a 1993 Chevy Full Size Blazer with a blown motor. I put a motor in from my 1994 GMC Yukon. The blazer is equipped with a Firstech alarm system but he had lost the remote. When I put the engine in the alarm went off and I cut the wire to the PA. Everything was fine untill now. I was hooking the front speakers up in the Blazer (since the guy had them connected to the rear speakers) clipped the wires running to them and wired them directly to the front speaker wires on the aftermarket stereo, I also installed (european JVC). I had installed the stereo when I put the engine in and never had a problem. Now after clipping the wires to the front speakers, the emergency flashers blinlk for around 30 seconds and then shut off. And the Blazer still will not start. I am 180 miles from home with no money to take it to a shop. I am have a certificate in auto mechanics but have never dealt with alarms. i am proficient with wiring but thois has me confused. Thanks for any answers.
> ​


 Sorry to be so late hope you made it home, the ignition kill is still hooked up on the alarm, as far as the speaker wires and the flashers maybe it wasnt the speaker wires you think you cut.


----------

